# Estações oficiais (EMA) no litoral norte



## Aristocrata (26 Fev 2015 às 21:15)

Deixo aqui imagens recolhidas hoje em algumas estações meteorológicas do IPMA.
Parece que poderemos ter de volta algumas delas nos próximos tempos...

Imagens gentilmente cedidas pelo autor (J.N.) para o fórum, a quem agradeço desde já o gesto.

*EMA do aeródromo de V.N. de Cerveira:*






*EMA de Lamas de Mouro, Melgaço:*





*EMA de Monção-Valinha:*





*Observatório da Serra do Pilar, V.N. de Gaia* (duas imagens)*:*









São estações que no nosso imaginário valem muito, nomeadamente a do observatório da Serra do Pilar e a de Lamas de Mouro.


----------



## StormRic (26 Fev 2015 às 22:22)

Aristocrata disse:


> Deixo aqui imagens recolhidas hoje em algumas estações meteorológicas do IPMA.
> Parece que poderemos ter de volta algumas delas nos próximos tempos...



Realmente estas já viram melhores dias. Serra do Pilar está inactiva há muitos meses já, mas pelo que se vê é devido a obras, muito bom sinal .
Cerveira parou a transmissão desde Janeiro mas hoje recomeçou os registos às 16h  (acumulou 1,7mm desde então, a propósito).
Lamas de Mouro emitiu 4 horas no dia 23, 4 horas no dia 24 e uma hora no dia 25 e terminou; e Monção também continua com interrupções periódicas fatais e séries inutilizadas. Esta última, pela foto, parece-me inconvenientemente rodeada de árvores altas, todas elas aliás de crescimento rápido o que pode explicar a situação inadequada presente.

São quatro estações muito importantes e históricas, realmente.
Boas fotos, parabéns e agradecimentos ao autor!

Obrigado pela partilha!


----------

